# Wandhalterung für Computer



## Kuehl (7. Mai 2013)

*Wandhalterung für Computer*

Grüße euch. 

Hab mal eine Frage!

Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine PC Wandhalterung gekauft / gebaut? Also für den Computer selber.
Das Internet hat mir 1,2 Exemplare ausgespuckt: bei "Alibaba" - ist ja nicht gerade das seriöseste Portal => U-förmige, aus dünnem Alu gebaute Dinger die mehr als 100$ kosten sollen!
1 weiteres Ergebnis war das hier: Computer Holder Wall Mount Bracket 51930
Aber weder die Zeichnung noch die Beschreibung oder der Preis ermutigen mich dort etwas zu bestellen.


Ich habe schon 1,2 Mods mit Plexiglasscheiben an der Wand gesehen,
jedoch brauch ich keinen offenliegenden "Wand-Mod" sondern viel mehr eine Möglichkeit einen HTPC in einem Case an die Wand zu bringen.
Case wäre das SilverStone GD05B
Jemand Erfahrung in dem Bereich?

Könnt auch einfach losspinnen, jede Idee bringt mich einen Schritt weiter denke ich. Bin schon kurz davor in den Baumarkt zu fahren und einfach mal loszubasteln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Computer*

Die U Form könnte mit einer Strebe an der Rückseite sicherlich ausreichend sein je nach Gewicht und Material was man verarbeiten will. Bei dem Gehäuse könnte es sogar ein Regalbrett tun


----------



## Heretic (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Computer*

Hi,

Wolltest du was passgenaues haben oder reicht dir ne allgemeine Wandhalterung.

Weil ich habe z.B hier ne Simples Regal anne Wand wodrauf Unmengen an Bücher drauf stehen. 
(Da kommt schon was zusammen an KG) und ich kann mich locker drauf stüzen ohne das sich was verbiegt (ne paar mm gibts natürlich nach...).

Mein Regal besteht dabei nicht aus 2 Regalhaltern wie man sie so von Ikea kennt sondern praktisch aus ganz vielen kleinen Haltern die mit einer großen Schiene verbunden sind,
wodrinn dann das Brett eingespannt wird. 
Große ist bei mir 1 Meter breit nund 25cm tief. Durch die Universal schiene kannste da aber jedes brett reinklemen was du haben möchtest.

als Begrenzer kannste ja dann selbst ne dünne Latte von oben drauf schrauben. Das sollte locker für nen HTPC reichen.

Musst einfach kucken , wie fest die Matrialien sind. Dann sollte das passen und billiger sein als 100Dollar.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Kuehl (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Computer*

Ui das ging schnell. Danke!

@Heretic 
kannst du ein Bild davon machen? Mit Bildern tu ich mir da viel leichter  
klingt so als könnte ich mir das selber bauen eigentlich.


----------



## Heretic (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Computer*

Hi,

Also ich bin erstaunt im inet gibts kaum diese Wandhalter wie ich sie meine.

Hier wäre etwas was dem ganzen schon seehhr nahe kommt : Wandregale BC+RAIL - Regalboden + Regalträger  [Sehe ich eher selten. Find ich persöhnlich aber am stabilsten und schönsten]
du hast halt ne ganze schiene und nicht nur 2 Halter wie diese Wandregal Lite+Eliot 600x200x19 mm driftwood/silber
[Diese sind eigendlich in jedem 0815 Baumarkt oder Möbelladen zu kaufen. Werden dir praktisch schon hinterhergeworfen..]

Was du meiden solltest wären aber diese Fliegenden Bretter. Wo die Streben im Brett sind sodass man diese nicht mehr sieht.
Alle diese Modelle die ich bisher hatte waren nicht gerade stabil und nicht für Last geeignet.

Die Normale 0815 Lösung ist Winkel benutzen :
Wandregale LITE+TRI - Regalboden + Metallkonsolen  [Musste wohl mal in nem Möbel laden kucken.]
oder 
SCHWERLASTKONSOLEN - ONLINESHOP  [Im Baumarkt zuhauf zu kaufen , die einfachen sind auch recht billig]

Sollte die möglichkeiten abdecken. Woebi ich letzteren 3 nicht so schön finde. Das ist zu Mainstream. 

MfG Heretic


----------



## Kuehl (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Computer*



Heretic schrieb:


> Hier wäre etwas was dem ganzen schon seehhr nahe kommt : Wandregale BC+RAIL - Regalboden + Regalträger  [Sehe ich eher selten. Find ich persöhnlich aber am stabilsten und schönsten]



Das sieht stark aus. Also von der Befestigung; mehrfach in der Leiste unter dem Brett, das sieht gut aus. 

Jetzt muss ich so was nur noch mit einem Brett finden, welches eine Kante nach außen hat, die dem HTPC noch ein wenig mehr halt gibt.
Ist nicht so als würden bei mir Orkanartige Winde in der Wohnung herrschen aber ich glaube ich brauch das, damit ich ruhig "unter" dem Ding schlafen kann. 
Da schau ich mal zum Baumarkt und kauf mir was passendes. 

Nur mal so: Gibt es hierzu keinen Markt?  - Es gibt für jeden erdenklichen Mist Hersteller; z.B.: "GAMING-COUCH"


Vielen Dank, habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Computer*

Was spricht dagegen den PC einfach direkt an die Wand zu schrauben? Wenn er nicht oft bewegt wird durchaus praktikabel...

Die zweiteinfachste, flexiblere aber weniger stabile Möglichkeit wäre es wohl so aufzuhängen das er einfach aus seiner Verankerung gehoben werden kann; es gibt hier natürlich verschiedenste Möglichkeiten, die einfachste wäre es wohl ihn einfach mit Schnüren/Drähten an zwei Schrauben aufzuhängen.

Ansonsten... ja, wie schon vorgeschlagen mit zwei Winkeln einen Regalboden befestigen und den PC draufstellen.


----------



## Heretic (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wandhalterung für Computer*



Kuehl schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Gibt es hierzu keinen Markt?  - Es gibt für jeden erdenklichen Mist Hersteller; z.B.: "GAMING-COUCH"


 
Ich glaube , es gibt einfach zu wenige die Ihren PC an die Wand hängen wollen. Und die die es wollen kommen anscheinend recht gut mir eigenlösungen zurecht oder nehmen halt "normale" Regale.


----------

